
Global financial literacy - ptr
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/11/daily-chart-19?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/dc/st/
======
exolymph
I feel like the proffered example hinges on math literacy rather than
financial literacy specifically.

